# hypex HS 500 wiring diagram



## jimmyc63 (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi!

I just bought a HS 500 from a guy, and it came in 2 pieces, the plate amp and the control panel. It is pretty straightforward, looks like everything plugs together . Problem is, I cant find anywhere to connect the actual subwoofer to. Nothing identified on the PC board as being + or -, in fact there is only 2 terminals on the whole board not being used. I aint feeling lucky enough to just hook up to THEM.
I got the speaker he was using, and the wires have been snipped about 3 inches from the terminal. These wires do NOT match anything on either of the Hypex modules, and I have been searching everywhere for a wiring diagram on this model, because he does not respond.

If anybody thinks it will help, I will post a photo or two of what I have.

Muchas gracious, danka, thanks all to hell....in advance.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hello jimmyc63

Does this help?

https://www.google.com/search?q=hypex+HS+500&safe=strict&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-ContextMenu&tbm=isch&imgil=EWrytjJw4LwwEM%253A%253BcTypNl_AmQYfzM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.samodelka.ru%25252Fpictures%25252Fhypex%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=EWrytjJw4LwwEM%253A%252CcTypNl_AmQYfzM%252C_&usg=__-lwlSzz18_kBBMO7N2HVDyPRlu0%3D&biw=1024&bih=590&ved=0ahUKEwjNwNGmwKbPAhXG9x4KHWt4ATgQyjcISw&ei=4KflV83QCsbve-vwhcAD#imgrc=EWrytjJw4LwwEM%3A

I found a PDF that looks better, but I'm as work & it is blocked. Hopefully one of these pictures will shed some lite on the problem.


----------



## jimmyc63 (Sep 23, 2016)

I sure appreciate the effort....but no. It's all the same stuff I've been pulling off of google images. A couple of them are SO close, to showing an actual speaker connection, of an HS 500.....but in the end.....not what I need.

I have emailed Hypex, no reply yet. I haven't phoned them, because I don't speak whatever they speak in the Netherlands.

(Spanish I think)

:laughing:


----------

